# Alternatives to metacam?



## noodle_ (3 January 2012)

*Just to say - im NOT slating vets/nurses etc im just confused as to why im told diff things...... i do not know more than vets/nurses but i do know my own dog.....
*



Went back to the vets today and had another blood test.... which was back in 20  minutes (why did i have to wait 24 hours last time?).... 

Normal.  One part of it was a tiny bit high, but was still in the normal zone.  So why did last time think i was going to loose my dog sooner than i thought 

The vet (nurse???) who was advising us listened to my queery about cartrofen (which our friends dogs on), asking if it would be suitable for M, who said yes and we will start it today.

Cue me saying absolutely not, when I know nothing )Really) about the injection and it can make them stiffer for a few days (shes not that bad to warrant making her much worse if you get me)

My original vet said most painkillers (anti inflamartries) have the same effect on the kidney/liver and offered no alternatives..... yet this one today offering me this straight away.??

No wonder im loosing faith in vets.  Ive been with these vets with every dog we have had (20 years - parents before me), im a little confused and wtf???

*So alternatives to metacam/cartrofen needed - glucosamine???  the equine america stuff for dogs  - any suggestions???
*


help?


----------



## noodle_ (3 January 2012)

up.


----------



## SusieT (3 January 2012)

so you dont want the cartrophen now? Why?~ The only realistic alternatives to non steroidals are paracetamol, codeine, tramadol, all of which have significant downsides.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (3 January 2012)

Trocoxil? Whilst still an NSAID, is once monthly for 6 months, one month break, back on for 6 months. I saw a huge difference for 18 months with big dog, but it appears to have stopped working 

You can go the supplement route (green lipped mussel is the only supplement I've seen make a significant difference with my HD dog) but I don't know why you aren't happy with the idea of cartrophen? It seemed to help my dog, he's due his next course which I'm happy to have done. 

Talk to your vet and do some research on the stuff before you decide either way. It's supposed to support the ligaments, almost 'oil' them. As you say, you know your dog so entirely up to you, but I don't see the harm in trying?


----------



## Aru (3 January 2012)

Cartrophen isn't a pain killer....its used to combat osteoarthritis (OA) from the Synovial point of view fluid.This fluid,which is lubricating the joints,can begin to change in cases of OA. Cartrophen helps by stopping breakdown of certain products so the fluid remains more viable...its also ment to stimulate the body to produce this fluid.

Heres the webpage from the manufacturers...
http://www.cartrophen.com/dog_owners_what_is_cartrophen_vet.html
as always their point of view is bias so has to be taken with a pince of salt...but they do have to back up their claims with research.
Personally im a fan of the drug.my own lab has already gone through a course for osteoarthritis in her elbow.It helped a lot initially.
The side effects of cartrophen are usually gi related not liver and kidney.

Depending on how painful your pup is you may have to look at different options of pain control....
The most recommended supplements-claim to have similar actions to cartrophen...
Glucosamine and chondroitin sulphate and new zealand green lipped muscle...marine fish oils(high omega 3)another option..are the min ones recommended.However these alone may not be enough to control the pain she is feeling.They are often recommend them to supplement and hopefully reduce the amount of Nsaids used when your using these supplements in the clinical cases.

The alternatives to Nsaids to control pain have a lot of side effects as well-tramadol,codeine,paracetamol.(the last two are off license in Ireland though perhaps different in the UK)are options....but personally be more interested in trying the cartrophen first and seeing if it had a positive affect.

Troxicil is another Nsaid so there is still an issue with a repeat of the side effects seen before.Though it is more specific and claims to be less likely to produce reactions than others available....

Glad to hear that your girlies results were better this time though


----------



## noodle_ (4 January 2012)

thanks all 

shes jsut stiff.... not in pain  (else i woludnt even be questioning putting her back on metacam or trying something else)

Im considering glucosamine/cod liver oil or doggy cortaflex etc.... like i said shes NOT in pain


----------



## misterjinglejay (4 January 2012)

I used devils claw tablets from Holland and Barratt with my arthritic old bitch and they worked a treat - took her off the metacam, and used these; IMO they gave her at least another year of pain free fun!


----------



## cruzing (4 January 2012)

misterJinglejay said:



			I used devils claw tablets from Holland and Barratt with my arthritic old bitch and they worked a treat - took her off the metacam, and used these; IMO they gave her at least another year of pain free fun!
		
Click to expand...

Another one for Devils Claw. I use the Equimins Horse products which can be given to dogs too. Also give Glucosamine.


----------



## noodle_ (4 January 2012)

thanks   definately want to try theses before injecting my dog


----------



## MarleyandDarcy (5 January 2012)

I use Green Lipped Mussel and high dose Fish oil Tablets on my agility dogs.
One used to get slightly stiff in his shoulder after lots of exercise - he never shows this now, since going on these supplements.
I also give Devils Claw if they are looking a little stiff/banged themselves or something - so I don't give this regularly.

Medication-wise I have seen good results with Zubrin and Previcox


----------



## brightmount (5 January 2012)

If you want a really effective joint supplement, I can recommend Supplex by Aviform, the same company that make Suppleaze Gold for horses that a lot of people (including me) swear by. Supplex is the doggy equivalent:

http://www.aviform.co.uk/Store/Top-Dog-Products/Joint-Care/SUPPLEX-plus-HA-Dog-Joint-Supplement

Also, my dog responded well to a Bioflow collar, though I had previously been sceptical about magnotherapy. She wears it all the time now.


----------



## noodle_ (5 January 2012)

thanks


----------



## fruity (5 January 2012)

My old JRT is on Seraquin,fab stuff,and it's available over the counter from your vet and not POM.


----------

